# What else can you make with strawberries besides shortcake.



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh woe is me. I have a fabulous crop of strawberries.









Does anyone have a wonderful recipe for a cake or muffin or pie that uses fresh strawberries? Help me with this terrible problem. Thanks.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

I just Googled this. It has 5 stars...

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Strawbe...ts/Detail.aspx

And you can make the mini-tartlettes, too.

Strawberries also might be good in or on pancakes.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Strawberry pie, strawberry jam and just freeze a bunch for smoothies & such through the year (just rinse them off and set on a cookie sheet in your freezer, then once their frozen, drop'm in a ziplock - that way you can pull out as many as you want w/o having to thaw


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Spaghetti sauce. And it's amazing.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I love strawberries on a spinach salad

Spinach, strawberries, red onions, pecans, raisins, grapes, dried cranberries, raspberry vinaigrette


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

strawberry pancakes! strawberry ice cream! strawberries in salad! strawberries in lemonade!

you can also dehyrdate strawberries and eat them as a dried fruit snack.

The other day I had the most amazing cake - it was a plain white cake and then after it was baked my ssil poked holes all over the cake and then poured in pured strawberries and the puree concoction seaped into the cake and it was seriously tdf. She topped it with a mixure of whipped cream and cream cheese. Soooo good!

YUM!


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

I am dying to make this Creamy Strawberry Moscato Torte. It's supposed to be like strawberry tiramisu. YUM!!!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I just made this strawberry pie the other day. Super fast to put together (especially because I used Trader Joe's frozen pie crust) and totally delicious!


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

We eat this easy cake all summer.

Strawberry Cake

6 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened, plus more for pie plate
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar
1 large egg
1/2 cup milk
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 pound strawberries, hulled and halved

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Butter a 10-inch pie plate [I use an oval gratin pan]. Sift flour, baking powder, and salt together into a medium bowl.

Put butter and 1 cup sugar in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment [or do by hand, no need to use mixer if you don't want]. Mix on medium-high speed until pale and fluffy, about 3 minutes. Reduce speed to medium-low; mix in egg, milk, and vanilla.

Reduce speed to low; gradually mix in flour mixture. Transfer batter to buttered pie plate. Arrange strawberries on top of batter, cut sides down and as close together as possible. Sprinkle remaining 2 tablespoons sugar over berries.

Bake cake 10 minutes at 350. Reduce oven temperature to 325 degrees. Bake until cake is golden brown and firm to the touch, about 1 hour [yes, really an hour]. Let cool in pan on a wire rack. Cut into wedges. Serve with ice cream for extra deliciousness. Cake can be stored at room temperature, loosely covered, up to 2 days.


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Abimommy - that is one of my favorite salads!

zinemama - that sounds so delicious!

All the other ideas are really great, too.

I make a quick strawberry syrup - splash a little water, a little sugar and cook on stovetop until they start to soften. Yummy over vanilla ice cream, with crepes, or over angelfood or sponge cake.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Omg, zinemama, that sounds divine!

alsoSarah


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
We eat this easy cake all summer.

Strawberry Cake

6 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened, plus more for pie plate
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar
1 large egg
1/2 cup milk
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 pound strawberries, hulled and halved

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Butter a 10-inch pie plate [I use an oval gratin pan]. Sift flour, baking powder, and salt together into a medium bowl.

Put butter and 1 cup sugar in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment [or do by hand, no need to use mixer if you don't want]. Mix on medium-high speed until pale and fluffy, about 3 minutes. Reduce speed to medium-low; mix in egg, milk, and vanilla.

Reduce speed to low; gradually mix in flour mixture. Transfer batter to buttered pie plate. Arrange strawberries on top of batter, cut sides down and as close together as possible. Sprinkle remaining 2 tablespoons sugar over berries.

Bake cake 10 minutes at 350. Reduce oven temperature to 325 degrees. Bake until cake is golden brown and firm to the touch, about 1 hour [yes, really an hour]. Let cool in pan on a wire rack. Cut into wedges. Serve with ice cream for extra deliciousness. Cake can be stored at room temperature, loosely covered, up to 2 days.

I think I must have gotten this recipe from you last summer! It has become a staple and is in my "keep forever" binder of recipes. Thank you for sharing it!









My absolute favorite (aside from that cake!) thing to make with strawberries is Strawberry Lemonade Bars. They are dangerously good.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you all for you wonderful recipes!!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm going to make the strawberry cake








We're going strawberry picking tomorrow










Also, strawberry lemondade or homemade strawberry icecream sounds good!


----------



## Jaxinator (Dec 28, 2009)

Easy dessert:
Cup up a bunch of strawberries, enough for everyone. Drizzle on balsamic vinegar, enough to at least coat all of them, a sprinking of sugar on top, and some freshly ground black pepper. Let it sit for about a half an hour, then enjoy.
Sounds odd, sooooo good.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I made this strawberries and dumplings dish last night. Fast, surprisingly easy, and delish!


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

We make trifle with any and all fruit, leftover cake of any kind, homemade vanilla pudding, and homemade whipped cream. It can be simple in a bowl or fancy in a crystal margarita glass (one per person) or any large bowl. YUM!


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Pavlova!

The Kiwis and Aussies debate who can claim the recipe. It's a delicious meringue base, with whipped cream and fruit on top.

Here's one version . I haven't tried that recipe - there are lots of versions of the meringue that use vinegar to achieve a marshmallow-like texture.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I love them in a spinach salad also. My mom puts them in the blender with some sugar (you can omit or use a different sweetener) and uses that as a topping for creamy rice (i.e. cooked in milk or cream). Probably not the healthiest thing in the world







but it's one of my favourite childhood dishes!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catnip* 
Spaghetti sauce. And it's amazing.

can you elaborate on that? i picture pasta made with chocolate. my imagination is running away. how do you do that?


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellie'sMom* 
I am dying to make this Creamy Strawberry Moscato Torte. It's supposed to be like strawberry tiramisu. YUM!!!

















Moacato is one of my favorite types of wine. I will be trying this!

My sister makes an awesome Strawberry Spinach Salad with blue cheese, garlic bagel chips, onion, and of course strawberries and spinach with a sweet tart red wine vinaigrette.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

1 pound dried spaghetti, cooked
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 pound ripe strawberries, cleaned and halved
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar (I used a reduction)
3 cloves pressed garlic
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

Instructions
In a large sauté pan, warm the olive oil and strawberries over medium heat. Cook until the strawberries start to release juice. Add balsamic and reduce by about half, add garlic and then toss with spaghetti. Add fresh ground black pepper to taste.


----------



## Gal (May 13, 2010)

Strawberry Almond Tart

Did that last month, it was delicious!!

I'm going to try the Starwberry frozen yogurt myself next week.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
We eat this easy cake all summer.

Strawberry Cake

6 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened, plus more for pie plate
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar
1 large egg
1/2 cup milk
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 pound strawberries, hulled and halved

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Butter a 10-inch pie plate [I use an oval gratin pan]. Sift flour, baking powder, and salt together into a medium bowl.

Put butter and 1 cup sugar in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment [or do by hand, no need to use mixer if you don't want]. Mix on medium-high speed until pale and fluffy, about 3 minutes. Reduce speed to medium-low; mix in egg, milk, and vanilla.

Reduce speed to low; gradually mix in flour mixture. Transfer batter to buttered pie plate. Arrange strawberries on top of batter, cut sides down and as close together as possible. Sprinkle remaining 2 tablespoons sugar over berries.

Bake cake 10 minutes at 350. Reduce oven temperature to 325 degrees. Bake until cake is golden brown and firm to the touch, about 1 hour [yes, really an hour]. Let cool in pan on a wire rack. Cut into wedges. Serve with ice cream for extra deliciousness. Cake can be stored at room temperature, loosely covered, up to 2 days.

You did not just post a strawberry cake recipe!!

I cannot ever resist strawberry cake!!Oh no!

"Hey Jessica, I have some strawberry cake even though you are dieting/just said you weren't hungry/have surgery in less than twelve hours/allergic to one of the ingredients would you like some?"

"Yes, yes I would"


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

I blend up fresh strawberries, raspberries, a little lemon or lime juice and some sugar and put the whole thing in the freezer for a quick sherbet.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Completely boring, but I chop some up very fine, and mix them with stiff whipped cream, to fill a two layer cake. Then, I "frost" the cake with more whipped cream, and decorate with strawberry halves. I do this for my each of my kid's first birthday, and for as long as they're willing to tolerate it afterwards. DS1 got...4 of them, I think. DD1 and ds2 each got two. Then, they wanted more visually exciting, or themed, cakes.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Completely boring, but I chop some up very fine, and mix them with stiff whipped cream, to fill a two layer cake. Then, I "frost" the cake with more whipped cream, and decorate with strawberry halves. I do this for my each of my kid's first birthday, and for as long as they're willing to tolerate it afterwards. DS1 got...4 of them, I think. DD1 and ds2 each got two. Then, they wanted more visually exciting, or themed, cakes.

I'm boring too then, because I do the same thing! I often serve that cake for dessert if we host a barbecue. Everyone loves it!

I've also used the strawberries and whipped cream as a filling for profiteroles, and then drizzled chocolate on top. They always disappear fast from a dessert tray.

Speaking of - has anyone suggested chocolate-covered strawberries? They're very easy to make.


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

Strawberries never last long enough around here to actually make anything with them.









I do get a flat once a summer and make a bunch of freezer jam, but I have to kick everyone out of the house to do it!

But maybe I'll try some of these yummy recipes, too.......


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
I'm boring too then, because I do the same thing!

I really just meant boring, as in "it's not really a recipe, as such".
Honestly...sometimes, I want to make two, and hide the other one for later.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I really just meant boring, as in "it's not really a recipe, as such".
Honestly...sometimes, I want to make two, and hide the other one for later.









OT a little - although I enjoy cooking and trying new recipes, lately I've found I like to simplify our food a little and just let the gorgeous flavours come through. Especially when the flavours are things like ripe juicy strawberries and fresh cream.

BTW, this thread has inspired me to make a spinach salad with strawberries for dinner tonight!


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catnip* 
1 pound dried spaghetti, cooked
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 pound ripe strawberries, cleaned and halved
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar (I used a reduction)
3 cloves pressed garlic
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

Instructions
In a large sauté pan, warm the olive oil and strawberries over medium heat. Cook until the strawberries start to release juice. Add balsamic and reduce by about half, add garlic and then toss with spaghetti. Add fresh ground black pepper to taste.

I have GOT to try this! I plan on going strawberry picking on Friday and am getting a ton to make jam and I will give this a shot!


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
We eat this easy cake all summer.

Strawberry Cake

6 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened, plus more for pie plate
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar
1 large egg
1/2 cup milk
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 pound strawberries, hulled and halved

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Butter a 10-inch pie plate [I use an oval gratin pan]. Sift flour, baking powder, and salt together into a medium bowl.

Put butter and 1 cup sugar in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment [or do by hand, no need to use mixer if you don't want]. Mix on medium-high speed until pale and fluffy, about 3 minutes. Reduce speed to medium-low; mix in egg, milk, and vanilla.

Reduce speed to low; gradually mix in flour mixture. Transfer batter to buttered pie plate. Arrange strawberries on top of batter, cut sides down and as close together as possible. Sprinkle remaining 2 tablespoons sugar over berries.

Bake cake 10 minutes at 350. Reduce oven temperature to 325 degrees. Bake until cake is golden brown and firm to the touch, about 1 hour [yes, really an hour]. Let cool in pan on a wire rack. Cut into wedges. Serve with ice cream for extra deliciousness. Cake can be stored at room temperature, loosely covered, up to 2 days.


I wonder if this could be combined with blueberry's?


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catnip* 
Spaghetti sauce. And it's amazing.

I agree, this is my favorite and brings wonderful childhood memories, in the season we ate spaghetti with strawberries every other day


----------



## joanna0707 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hildare* 
can you elaborate on that? i picture pasta made with chocolate. my imagination is running away. how do you do that?


In my home we eat spaghetti with srawberries mixed with sour cream and sugar, it's simple and deliscious


----------



## Pippi L. (Jan 25, 2008)

We just cut them up and pour cream over them. Easy, delicious, and I could eat pounds of strawberries this way


----------



## LZP (May 28, 2009)

I made a delicious batch of strawberry muffins - recipe came from stoneyfield farm's plain yogurt lid. I'm sure it's available online. they are SO good, and really easy. (oh, and they freeze well, IF you have any leftover!)


----------



## WCM (Dec 15, 2007)

These all sound delicious!

Can we add to this thread ways to preserve the goodness of strawberries for the fall? For example, I make a raspberry cake in July and freeze it, so we have tasty 'fresh' raspberries in a few months in this cake.

I make jam and syrup to store, but other ideas for strawberries. Does anyone know if those strawberry lemonade bars can be frozen????

Thanks!


----------



## Sayward (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catnip* 
1 pound dried spaghetti, cooked
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 pound ripe strawberries, cleaned and halved
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar (I used a reduction)
3 cloves pressed garlic
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

Instructions
In a large sauté pan, warm the olive oil and strawberries over medium heat. Cook until the strawberries start to release juice. Add balsamic and reduce by about half, add garlic and then toss with spaghetti. Add fresh ground black pepper to taste.

Woah I *just* posted my version of this (which is why I finally clicked on this thread) and it's damn near identical!









My Strawberry Marinara recipe: here


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

I think since picking 22 lbs of strawberries yesterday I will have to try the cake and the marinara sauce...


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoreThanApplesauce* 
The other day I had the most amazing cake - it was a plain white cake and then after it was baked my ssil poked holes all over the cake and then poured in pured strawberries and the puree concoction seaped into the cake and it was seriously tdf. She topped it with a mixure of whipped cream and cream cheese. Soooo good!

YUM!

Drooling.....


----------



## Shakti77 (Dec 31, 2008)

what a wonderful problem to have!!







I'd make jam!!


----------

